# Big Drum Smoker (BDS)



## A. Massey (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone ever used one on these?  What are the good and bads? I have been looking for a smoker that I can cook small amounts on.  4 or 5 butts or a few racks of ribbs.  I have a hog cooker but don't like to fire it up every time I want to cook a butt.


----------



## Div (Sep 19, 2008)

Built mine for less then 100 bucks...keeps temp much better then a side box being direct heat...havent really found any flaws ... makes great jerky....doing about 10lbs of brisket on sat with it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont think a person really needs a chimney on there. Know the original LDS smokers just had a few holes drilled in the lid and along the bottom. Now could see how some variable intake be good on the beastes. 

bigwheel


----------



## Div (Sep 20, 2008)

nah ya dont need the smoke stack on their...thats just a lil side deal I slapped on their...picked it up for 26 bucks from the char broiler parts site....my first one I had like 12 half inch holes drilled in the lid and used bolts to adjust the smoke....if ya can find a lid for a 22.5 weber charcoal grill that should also fit on as a lid and make for more room on the top rack...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2008)

If you plan on making your own BDS be sure you get a food grate drum to start off with.........


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 20, 2008)

Well ya know them BDS's was my idear?  The original hero was the fella who invented the LDS. I used to chat with him but lost track over the years. I suggested a BDS over on some bbq chat group and next thing ya know my old pal Rocky Raines from NC started making em on an assembly line basis. Vividly recall a free one cost 40 bucks to ship. Even remember he was in the headlines for donating some to the Troops in Iraq.  I always thought it be a good idear just to know where to drill the holes and find my own barrell. Now I got a barrell but only use it to turn upside down over the top of my electrified Brinkmann Gourmet for storage purposes...also makes a great insulator when it rains..snows..sleet..tornadoes etc. Old Texas A&M Aggie taught me that trick. A few bricks along the bottom to allow it to draw air..a few holes in the top mainly to keep rainwater from collecting..and a set of handles cuz that barrell do get hot sometimes.  Had an old ECB who donated his handles on the deal. Always thought that was a nice gesture. My barrell got most of the writing rubbed off but it start out showing a skull and cross bones and the first few letters is..STRYCH... then they fade out. Reckon it be food grade?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well ya know them BDS's was my idear?  The original hero was the fella who invented the LDS. I used to chat with him but lost track over the years. I suggested a BDS over on some bbq chat group and next thing ya know my old pal Rocky Raines from NC started making em on an assembly line basis. Vividly recall a free one cost 40 bucks to ship. Even remember he was in the headlines for donating some to the Troops in Iraq.  I always thought it be a good idear just to know where to drill the holes and find my own barrell. Now I got a barrell but only use it to turn upside down over the top of my electrified Brinkmann Gourmet for storage purposes...also makes a great insulator when it rains..snows..sleet..tornadoes etc. Old Texas A&M Aggie taught me that trick. A few bricks along the bottom to allow it to draw air..a few holes in the top mainly to keep rainwater from collecting..and a set of handles cuz that barrell do get hot sometimes.  Had an old ECB who donated his handles on the deal. Always thought that was a nice gesture. My barrell got most of the writing rubbed off but it start out showing a skull and cross bones and the first few letters is..STRYCH... then they fade out. Reckon it be food grade?
> bigwheel



Texas food grade!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL


----------



## A. Massey (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  When you refire the drum smokers are there a door at the bottom for access or do you have to go in from the top?


----------



## Div (Sep 21, 2008)

I picked up two weber 22.5 cooking grates from home depot and they lift on each side so if u need to get in there u dont have to take the grate out...just move the chow over a bit...lift up the latch like thingy and do what ya need to do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 21, 2008)

Smart thinking on that latch type thingy on the cooking grate. I have seen em on the Weber Kettles I guess. Great idear.  I have one of the big NB Grills they called it the Boss or Judge or something like that at the time. Great grill only thing is there aint no way to tend the fire without moving the grate. It supposed to have a moveable fire grate but that was an injuneering joke. Drives me nuts. Guess thats why it been used about 3 times since I got irrational and bought it about 5 or 6 years ago  Threatened a time or two to get Mikey the welder to cut me a closeable door on the side..just aint got a round toit yet. I'm a very busy person ya know?

bigwheel





			
				Div said:
			
		

> I picked up two weber 22.5 cooking grates from home depot and they lift on each side so if u need to get in there u dont have to take the grate out...just move the chow over a bit...lift up the latch like thingy and do what ya need to do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey thanks. Now I can get some things done which have been getting themselves put off doing for a few years or decades etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## Sports and Spirits (Sep 22, 2008)

You could contact Rocky Richmond at bigdrumsmokers.com and he would probably tell you all about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats the name I was trying to think of. Not sure why I called him Rocky Raines.  I used to know another fella named Rocky Raines so guess thats where the cornfusiion come in. One of them old Senor Moments I guess.  I shoulda just stuck with calling him Rocky

bigwheel


----------



## A. Massey (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey thanks for all the info.  Guess I will have to invest in one or build one myself.


----------



## Div (Sep 22, 2008)

smokers are never a bad investment


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't have much expuriences with the BDS but know a ton of folks who bought LDS's and aint never heard a bad word said about them other than the lid was hard to get off sometimes.  Had some real tight bbq pals (still got one of the two but don't see him much) who had an standing invite to peddle at one of the area Albertson's stores any time they was so inclined.  They was most inclined on the weekend cuz they was both off work.  During the week he would cook at least two briskets or two butts on the LDS each day when he got off work. After they was done he would bag suck em and freeze em.  Right before D-day on the weekend he thaw em out and take his big pit (Bubba..which has now been sold to strangers..sniff sniff) and smoke up the atmosphere whilst reheating the LDS cooked meat.  They made some real good money like that from whut I heard.  He also say folks like pushed pork mo betta than pulled brisket. That prob due to all the transplanted yankees around here.  Ya know for cookoffs he would also lug that thang around with him to cook something or other. Briskets maybe...or most likely chickens.  The LDS was so constructed as to drop in a 5 lb bag o Kingsford and a chunk or two of wood about dark..add the meat..shut the lid and come back tomorrow morn and you would have bbq.  Very ingenious and simple contraption. Sure the BDS's could be taught the same trick with a 10 lb bag and the holes drilled in the right spots. 

bigwheel


----------

